# a couple of questions for you guys & gals



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

1) the driver and sometimes passenger side speakers buzz at certain frequencies -- is this just poor door design?

2) does anyone have detailed specs on the HK system? i'm curious about the amp/sub setup, because I can hardly hear the thing. i'd love to look into putting some rc620's up front, and see what can be done about the bass

otherwise the car is amazing, look forward to my commute for the first time in 2 years


----------



## mp330ci (Dec 31, 2001)

*Try this*

thanks to SteveMedina

Door Rattle fix

mike


----------

